

Extending Watson to Interpret Medical Images - hlfw0rd
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/ibm-watson-radiology_55cbccf9e4b0898c48867c56

======
hlfw0rd
The statistical hierarchical nature of Watson could be exceptionally useful
when determining the probability of an anomaly's existence.

